# overline und underline gleichzeitig



## fizzle (13. Mai 2004)

HAllo,


```
table.menu a:hover {
color:#336633;
background-color:336633;
text-decoration:underline;
}
```

DAs bewirkt, das der Text unterstrichen wird, wenn man mit der MAus darüber geht. Wie kann ich das machen dass, underline und overline gleichzeitig statt findet?


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (13. Mai 2004)

```
table.menu a:hover {
color:#336633;
background-color:336633;
text-decoration:underline overline;
}
```


----------



## fizzle (13. Mai 2004)

Ah danke, so ähnlich hatt ich das auch versucht, nur halt durch Komma getrennt.


----------

